# a good saturday night



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Went out Saturday night, kind of a quick and unplanned trip but got a tip the fish were out on some of my favorite beach...it was a good tip :thumbsup: got 11 between 8:30ish and Midnight, with the bulk coming closer to the end of our trip. Glad I got some flatties and wanted to share just in case anyone was on the fence about taking a "stab" at it..haha...​


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job J, they are there , you just have to go.:thumbup:


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing better than fresh flats!


----------

